
How o you createan app outsourcing safelly - delagrazia
when you outsource how do you know the developer wont copy&#x2F;steal the idea and claim it as his own after having written it and being payed for it ?(i know it can be broke up in pieces and abt the non disclosure agreement but...)
======
bemmu
You just trust them.

Life gets very difficult if you never trust anyone. You could get stabbed by a
passerby on the street. Yet you don't stop going outside because of this
threat.

Most people are good. In addition talented people have their own ideas they
would rather pursue than yours, and a freelancer might not want to ruin their
reputation either.

------
daveloyall
During my career as a freelancer, I never wanted to steal any of my employers'
ideas, because they were all terrible.

I learned very quickly to never tell an entrepreneur that his idea is
terrible. Gotta eat.

